# César Franck: Symphony in D minor; Ernest Chausson: Symphony in B flat, Op. 20



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Marek Janowski
César Franck: Symphony in D minor; Ernest Chausson: Symphony in B flat, Op. 20

Release Date 2006
Duration01:08:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
4 R


----------

